# A Shed Conversion For My Bunny :D



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm really excited about changing my shed into a room for my bunny, Charlie!  So, this shed is a large shed and is currently used for a study so it already has carpets, thick walls and a window that can open and close. My dad has now got a new office and suggested the shed being turned into Charlie's own room!  These are my plans for Charlie's new room  My mum's best friend has a massive run that is big but could also fit in the large shed  As she got rid of her dogs because she is going through a tough time at the moment  
Anyway she has offered to give me the run for Charlie, the run has a huge spare space but also has a bed area through a little door in the run that is big enough for two dogs! My mum has agreed to getting Charlie a friend so this means the run and bed will be enough for both of them to share!!  Also they will have the free run of the shed  I love making things so I've decided to get cardboard boxes and make like little houses and cut doors out of them for my bunny! Also his tunnels and play stuff will be brought out there! I was just wondering if any of you have any suggestions to make this shed the best rabbit palace ever?? Thank you for any replies


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, feel free to take a look at the photographs in my albums in my profile. We did a shed/run conversion for our bun and perhaps the pictures will give you some ideas! Happy to answer any questions. Good luck!

(Edited to recommend lining the shed with galvanised mesh to stop predators chewing their way in/your bun chewing his way out....lining with lino/laminate to make it easy to clean and considering using chill-n-chew mats and vet bed!. Your other ideas re. cardboard boxes and tunnels sound great.)


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you!! I will have a look now!!


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a look at your album and what you have done is amazing!!! I don't mean to sound rude or nosy but did this cost you a lot of money? You don't have to answer it if you don't want to!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If he is litter trained already from being indoors, you should be OK with the carpet, but just watch that he uses the tray where you put it and not another corner(move the tray to suit him is easier!) as he will want to use that corner again and again, lol.
My rabbits love their shelves, so see if you can get one put in at about 18 inches high for him to sit on, even the smallest of my rabbits can jump onto that. 
The door could be made into a stable door so that the top can be opened for light and air during the day. Or you could make a full mesh door and use both (mesh day, wood night) 
Best to put some mesh and fly netting over the window for when it is open 

I must get some pictures of mine in my album! There is a thread fairly recently called "show off your set up's" that I did with my shed and other peoples on there for ideas 

And dont forget that he will need to move out there soon, so he can build up and "outdoor" fur coat ready for the cold weather 

*Heidi*


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you! That is a lot of help! I'll remember that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres the thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/231623-show-off-your-set-ups.html


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment! We worked quite hard at it. We were lucky that we had a big patch of garden that we hadn't done anything with, so when we took on Buddy I decided we owed it to him to do the best we could. I also wanted it to be big enough to possibly accommodate more than one rabbit in the future.

To be honest it probably cost a couple of hundred quid overall, but we had to buy a shed as well! We did it as cheap as possible...using offcuts of wood where possible, left-over laminate, spare paving slabs (my hubbie does a lot of DIY, lucky for me!) and seeking out cheap mesh online. We already had an old cat flap. I guess the most expensive thing after the shed was the mesh to be honest, as it has to be galvanised to be effective. Also, we did it a bit at a time....got it all up and secure, then spent a few months adding to the interior of the shed as we had time and as more funds became available! I am already planning some modifications, though.....and will post pics as we change things


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you! That really helps and I have got loads of idea since looking at your shed


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Once you've got the basic, escape proof shed in place,with litter trays and cosy bed, you can take your time over the rest. Most bunnies just LOVE new things, so your idea of boxes and tubes in great. An exciting toy doesn't have to be expensive - get a small carboard box - popcorn or cereal type say - tuck in a few favoutite pellets, maybe some apple leaves, maybe grass - whatever Charlie likes - push in some hay too, and wait for Charlie to explore!

It's going to be great!


----------

